# Great tip if using iphone



## Samson5121 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey guys don't you hate it when have to type the same text message over and over? well here's a tip that I figured out for the iphone, not sure where to look on android phones. Go to settings, general, keyboard, and then text replacement. This creates shortcut texts. As an example on my phone if I type "wh" it replaces it with "please look around to see which terminal you are at: A,B,C, or D) or if I type "ub" then this message appears "this is your Uber driver, if you are curbside can you text me a landmark that you are standing by" I have about 10 shortcuts built. I have one for Airport and another for the Port , etc. Most of the time I call pax but this helps as well if you driving.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Awesome this will save me lots of time, thanks!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Samson5121 said:


> Hey guys don't you hate it when have to type the same text message over and over? well here's a tip that I figured out for the iphone, not sure where to look on android phones. Go to settings, general, keyboard, and then text replacement. This creates shortcut texts. As an example on my phone if I type "wh" it replaces it with "please look around to see which terminal you are at: A,B,C, or D) or if I type "ub" then this message appears "this is your Uber driver, if you are curbside can you text me a landmark that you are standing by" I have about 10 shortcuts built. I have one for Airport and another for the Port , etc. Most of the time I call pax but this helps as well if you driving.


That sounds cool but I would replace the wh with something else like xr meaning letters that you would never type out in a text to start a conversation. wh starts a lot of texts such as where are you, what are you doing, etc.Or code them as u1, etc.


----------

